# Best Of Tourette's Guy



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

This man has been on﻿ tv a number of times and he has﻿ been arrested for insulting police officers multiple times.

the kid doesn't come in view because he knows anoying haters (not a pun at you.) would rant at him for making fun of his father who is obviously tormented by the Tourette Syndrome

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rqtr_RvR3sY


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

So anybody with has severe physical and speech problem and they can't help it in there life. I will bet that they wish that they could. Most of us can control our speech and will benefit by doing so. I only hope that help is forth coming in the future for the Tourette's syndrome victims to help those that have this problem. -- Tex-Shooter 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourette_syndrome


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I am not knocking you Tex i have alot of respect for my olders and would never use foul language in front of them.

I just think it is a very funny video but i do understand that it is not funny for the person with this condition


----------

